# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Abuso de posición de dominio o la comisión tiene poco dominio

## grupoagronegocios

Abuso de posición de dominio o la comisión tiene poco dominio  Nuevamente la comisión agraria del congreso insiste con esta iniciativa poco imaginativa para querer evitar el abuso de posición de dominio en el mercado de alimentos a través de limitar la propiedad de tierras a cuarenta mil hectáreas en la costa. Tenemos que diferenciar posiciones monolopólicas y ogilogopólicas que puedan cometer abusos de posición de dominio de forma permanente en los mercados a modelos empresariales eficientes que aprovechan las economías de escala.  La última escalada del precio del azúcar, donde de forma casi coordinada algunos ingenios azucareros habrían disminuido su producción, generando desabastecimiento de mercado, no corresponde a un abuso de posición de dominio en la oferta del azúcar, porque sencillamente el azúcar se puede importar y sin pagar aranceles (desde el 2008). Claro que para realizar una importación rápida por lo menos se requieren seis semanas para tener el producto en el puerto y esas son las ventanas que pueden aprovechar determinadas empresas para aumentar sus utilidades y que bueno que lo hagan, las ciudades están acostumbradas a consumir alimentos baratos a costa del campo.  Las estructuras de mercado donde la competencia de los ofertantes es grande (muchos vendedores) acaba siempre por mermar los ingresos de los agricultores así que es muy bueno que los grupos empresariales grandes puedan tener cierto manejo de la oferta para así poder tener algunas semanas buenas, mas aun si el 2008 fue un pésimo año para nuestras empresas del agro. Un agro poco rentable es lo peor que le puede pasar al Perú.  Consolidar el agro es una tarea importante. La exportación de mango, que es una industria que conozco muy de cerca, llega completamente desordenada al mercado son más de 130 exportadores, que en su mayoría venden muy mal y de forma ineficiente el producto, aquí y en otros productos es necesario consolidar la industria tener empresas más grandes que pueden ordenar la oferta y tener un mayor poder en el mercado, ya que ahora los mercados son mundiales.   Necesitamos empresas grandes que den trabajo formal a muchas personas, que traigan tecnología al país y que articulen en su operación a muchos proveedores de servicios. Necesitamos empresas rentables para que nuestro agro crezca, para que sea atractivo ampliar la frontera agrícola, para que haya masa critica de inversionistas para seguir haciendo más irrigaciones, para que llegue el día donde tengamos nuestra costa eriaza, completamente irrigada.  Esta ley aprobada en la comisión agraria que todavía tiene que pasar por el pleno generará más incentivos perversos que beneficios al agro. Si el Grupo Gloria quisiera crecer en el mercado Peruano entonces le seria más fácil irse a Bolivia o Colombia y exportarnos el azúcar desde allá. Si Maple o el Grupo Romero quisieran crecer en la industria de etanol entonces se deberían ir a invertir a Brasil. Esto es una locura.  No obstante lo anterior, esta propuesta de Ley también seria impractica, Qué pasa cuando las empresas locales crean empresas en el extranjero y éstas a su vez crean otras empresa en Perú o empresas off shore, no se sabría quiénes son los verdaderos accionistas, también está la posibilidad de usar testaferros y después crear contratos de usufructo, de simple alquiler o de gerenciamiento; también están las opciones de invertir a través de fondos de inversión o fideicomisos "ciegos". Se tendría que montar toda una unidad de inteligencia financiera, para evitar que esta Ley (si se aprobara en el pleno) cumpla su cometido.  *Pero tampoco se trata de sacarle la vuelta a esta probable Ley, el ejercicio anterior es s*ó*lo para demostrar que en el mundo de hoy querer limitar el flujo de capitales y de inversiones es tan impractico como lo fue en su momento el control de precios en el primer gobierno aprista.*  Promovamos inversiones en nuestro agro, que sólo exporta USD 2,600 millones anuales, un agro que tiene sólo 2.5 millones de hectáreas bajo riego de los 120 millones de hectáreas que tiene nuestro país, promovamos los nuevos "Olmos".  Porqué nuestros congresistas no se preocupan en apurar proyectos como Alto Piura, la tercera etapa de Chavimochic, Majes Siguas, Lagunillas, Chinecas, Río Cachi, Pasto Grande, El platanal demos prioridad a ampliar la frontera agrícola para que haya más tierras y más trabajo para todos y no busquemos espantar a los grandes capitales que al igual que las pequeñas inversiones también son muy importantes.  Ángel Manero Campos amanero@agronegocios.peTemas similares: Artículo: Perú está en excelente posición para aprovechar TLC con China, afirma BBVA Research Artículo: Adex afirma que ingreso a mercado tailandés reforzará posición peruana en Asia Artículo: Perú es el sétimo productor de palta del mundo y exportación mejorará posición Peligra nuestra posición como primer productor mundial de cafés especiales Ministro del Ambiente refuerza su posición: "El Perú debe patentar sus recursos orgánicos"

----------

